

Notes On “An Insurgence of Quality” - nickb
http://timoni.org/?p=30

======
thwarted
"Programmers do not respect authority, only ability."

A minor mischaracterization. Programmers respect authority that is derived
from ability and historic record of ability to execute/produce. Authority is
something you earn and must maintain. For many people, "authority" is merely
asserted by someone in a position of power, with little to back it up other
than their own claims of control.

~~~
bap
I would characterize that as 'acceding to authority out of respect.' Respect,
or course, must be earned and can so easily be lost when those in authority
start to demand it.

------
timr
_"Conventional methods of business accounting aren’t applicable to software.
The days of quantifiable accounting are over."_

Mmmhm. Next thing you know, we'll all be talking about the New Economy....

~~~
robinhoode
Hey, man.. I can't disagree with you that some pundits are inflating these
ideas a bit, but you can't deny we're in the middle of something big for
humanity, and we're still trying to figure it out.

